# anti depressants and egg donation



## boakie (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Guys its Boakie here,

Has anybody been on/trying to come of antidepressants before they go for egg donation, I am trying to come off them and I am finding it really difficult feeling spaced out , tired and very emotional.

Has anybody else experienced similar side effects.

Please let me know
luv
Boakie


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Boakie,

just wanted to send you a hug...sorry to hear you are on anti depressants. I was a few years ago..hated being on them though ( they made me doo lally) and came off them..took me while to get over the depression and do still have some dark days but I cant remeber having any side effects..

Hope you manage it ok hu..have they told you you need to come off them..??

Love and hugs

Lesley xxxx


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Boakie,

I remembered this was asked previously and found the thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=60155.270

Slightly surprised that it was actually you that asked on the previous thread but it maybe around the time you stopped looking in.

Hopefully this will help.


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Boakie,

Sorry to hear you are having such a hard time coming off the anti-ds.  I thought I'd add my two penneth.  

I'm currently on anti-ds.  I realised after going to a lecture and reading Alice Dolmar's book, "Conquering Infertility" that I was depressed again.  Sadly, I've had a long history of depression and adapted to the symptons so well some times I don't realise it's back.  When I did realise I went to my GP and asked to start anti-ds again.  I have been having therapy for a year now so the only thing I was really concerned about was the IF treatments.  As there is very little research into pg and anti-ds it was a hard decision but I feel better taking it knowing that there is a lot of evidence that the many women have had successful pregnacies and healthy babies.  

My therapist has given me the name of a psychiatrist that works closely with one of the consultant's at my IF clinic and she has heard some very positive feedback from him.  I am arranging to see him now.  I hope he will be able to guide me through IF treatment and successful pregnancy.  

I have just started an IVF cycle (using my own eggs) and I'm hoping to come off the anti-ds in my second trimester should all my dreams come true and we finally get a BFP.  Obviously I will take all the advice I can from my consultant and psychiatrist.  

Are you under the care of a psychiatrist?  Have you spoken to your consultant about coming of anti-ds? 

I would completely recommend Alice Dolmar's book if you get a chance.  Not only does it have tons of information it also has great strategies for getting through treatment successfuly.  

All the best with your DE cycle.  I really hope it works.

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## boakie (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi 

I saw the Psychiatrist on Friday and he has completely taken me off the antidepressants omg, its a bit scary so I have now come off everthing, feel really tired and emotional its hard to know whether that's a withdrawal symptom or that I still have depression.

He however did recommend some tablets I could take which were safe during pregnancy, so if I find I cant cope I may ask to be put back onto them

Love Boakie


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi there Boakie,

have sent you an IM,

lots of hugs

Lesley xxxx


----------

